# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Pflegepraktikum aufteilbar?

## MuhammedMohammed

Hallo,

ich stehe grade vor dem Pflegepraktikum und lese berall, dass eine Aufteilung in 30 und 45 Tage mglich ist. Ist es allerdings auch mglich in ungleiche Sektoren zu splitten? Also zB 55 und 35 Tage? 

Danke fr die Antworten

----------


## Duke Nukem

> Hallo,
> 
> ich stehe grade vor dem Pflegepraktikum und lese berall, dass eine Aufteilung in 30 und 45 Tage mglich ist. Ist es allerdings auch mglich in ungleiche Sektoren zu splitten? Also zB 55 und 35 Tage? 
> 
> Danke fr die Antworten


Schau in die Regelungen Deines LPAs. Normalerweise geht das. Er gibt Regelungen, dass man mindestens 30 Tage am Stck machen muss. Sonst ist die Stckelung egal, solang Du insgesamt auf die notwendige Zeit kommst.

----------


## MuhammedMohammed

> Schau in die Regelungen Deines LPAs. Normalerweise geht das. Er gibt Regelungen, dass man mindestens 30 Tage am Stck machen muss. Sonst ist die Stckelung egal, solang Du insgesamt auf die notwendige Zeit kommst.



https://medfak.uni-koeln.de/sites/Me...legedienst.pdf
Habe mittlerweile auch das gefunden, drfte also tatschlich gehen

----------

